# NSFW Growth Roleplay



## Dragitar (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey! ^_^ Couldn't find anything recent from active people, so I figured I'd put up a request.

I was curious if anyone would be up for a roleplay incorporating some kind of growth; be that weight gain, height, breast, ass, blahblah..

I'd be interested in involving things such as transformation, absorption and i'm open to ideas!

My only 'serious no's would be scat, hyper macro/micro and vore. I do prefer proportions being realistic, but am willing to comprimise.

I tend to work on an "as much as you" basis - i'll respond in length and quality as you do to me - Its no fun being the only one putting in work..

I mainly use discord, but can use FA dm's or FList notes if required (my reply times will be slower)

Drop me a message if interested!


----------



## Dragitar (Oct 9, 2017)

Added!


----------



## ColdSoul (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, I am new to role play too! I am just looking for a person to do more mature themes with, I agree with your dislikes (I am not interested in those subject). I only have one character though, a female 
borzoi character called Phoenix. No worries if you are not interested ,reagrds coldsoul


----------



## Abcxxx (Jan 11, 2022)

is your offer still relevant? It's just that I'm also a role player and I love the macro/micro theme. I don't care at all about gender, appearance, the main thing is that without dirt and it was fun)


----------

